# Chosica...



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

De lima a chosica





































templo del entendimiento



























































































una del bosque


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Vaya, por fin algo de chosica, Gracias Claudia, su plaza arbolada es muy bonita.


----------



## ZhEr0 (Jun 23, 2004)

Chosica me encanta , clubes piscinas , bravazo estar ahi , sobre todo si vas a clubes que estan en los cerros , el paisaje es muy bueno!


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

ala esta bacan muy simpatica una pregunta donde queda chosica?, muchas gracias claudia x hacer threads asi, muy buen aporte,


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

hola liquid, chosica se encuentra en el sector este a 30 km de lima y està a 900 msnnm.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

hola liquid, chosica se encuentra en el sector este a 30 km de lima y està a 900 msnnm.Y tb es el punto de partida para entrar a la sierra central.


----------



## incaSC (Jul 17, 2005)

Si Chosica es muy bonito y hay muchos clubes, he ido algunas veces alla y no esta tan lejos de Lima.Buen trhead Claudia.kay:


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

aya tan lejos pero esta bonito el pueblo


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

sip muy lindo, ahì subì otras q encontrè..


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Buenas fotos, luego pondré unas que piratié


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

AQUI VAN


















































Es una coleccion de chaclacayo y chosica


----------



## ZhEr0 (Jun 23, 2004)

Wena , juan!!


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

BASTANTE ATRACTIVO EL LUGAR, SIEMPRE HE ESCUCHADO BUENOS COMENTARIOS DE CHOSICA, ESPERO ESTAR AHI PRONTO.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

La verdad es que chosica no es un lugar turístico, es más un lugar para pasar el día en algun club de por ahi


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bueno Chosica no es un pueblo, es un distrito mas de Lima, o me equivoco, practicamente esta unido a la ciudad.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

El Bajopontino said:


> Bueno Chosica no es un pueblo, es un distrito mas de Lima, o me equivoco, practicamente esta unido a la ciudad.


exacto, con el crecimiento de lima, chosica ya forma parte de la lima metropolitana


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

alguien en el foro tiene casa de campo ahi..creo que es importante resaltarlo


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Bratzo said:


> alguien en el foro tiene casa de campo ahi..creo que es importante resaltarlo


Tengo unos primos que compraron una especie de chalet ahi, no conozco porque lo hicieron hace como 6 meses. Tengo entendido que para alejarse de Lima y de sus negocios, a mi personalmente me gusta mucho, aunque no voy hace mas de 3 años, pero siempre me ha parecido un lugar tranqui y como dice Juan, para ir a buscar diversiòn.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Que bonito Chosica, me encanta Los Condores! Bueno yo no tengo casa ahí pero soy socio del Regatas y del Club Villa, ambos tienen sedes ahí, La Cantuta y El Pinar respectivamente. La verad que son sitios muy bonito, es increible como puedes estar en un lugar tan alto (osea en sierra) tan cerca de Lima.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

la cantuuuuuta....q recueeeerdos...abejas asesinas persiguiendome!!!!


----------



## Nrik (Nov 20, 2007)

LA PRUEBA que la pintura no arregla las cosas.... pero bueno quizas a la gente que viva cerca les agrade, habria que preguntarles que piensan.


----------



## limeñologo (Feb 5, 2009)

Que monumento tan huachafo, ya casi no me sorprende una raya mas al tigre, lo malo es que se expande la moda esa....
El monumento tiene una belleza recondita, y es demasiado dificil descubrirla, y peor con ese color celeste...uke:
Esa fuente debio estar en otro sitio, un parque llamadoarque de la fuente, de la ninfa o de la huachaferia, pero NUNCA en una plaza de armas, no se que tan antiguo sea el monumento, pero no creo que ni en su forma original haya sido un buen acierto su ubicacion...eso es una tremenda falta de respeto a la arquitectura bellisima de los ranchos campestres de antaño.
La solucion es llevar esa %$&"!???·$% a otro lugar hecho exclusivamente para albergar semejante $%&%$· y reemplazarlo por algo mas adecuado al ambiente urbano de campo de antaño como una clasica pileta republicana..., y haciendo un tratamiento paisajistico a la plaza, todos esos arboles que han sido talados y cruelmente podados y que eran centenarios... deben sembrar mas arboles entonces, pero con belleza y armonia...


----------



## szf (Feb 6, 2009)

Pensar que se veía aún tan tradicional Chosica hasta los primeros ochentas en que fui por primera vez. Habían aún enormes casas de campo de fines del XIX y comienzos del XX. Por lo que sé, muchas de ésas ya fueron echadas abajo.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

¡Qué horrshorsh!


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Bueno, que puedo decir? Completamente huachafienta, como dijo ya alguién nos ganamos el titulo del pais más huachafo y chichero de Sudamerica y esta fuentecita en Chosica nos da la corona. Que horrorrrrrrrrrrrr....


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

alibiza_1014 said:


> Bueno, que puedo decir? Completamente huachafienta, *como dijo ya alguién nos ganamos el titulo del pais más huachafo y chichero de Sudamerica *y esta fuentecita en Chosica nos da la corona. Que horrorrrrrrrrrrrr....


*wow quien dijo eso? tongo? -.-!*


----------



## Gymnopedie (Feb 26, 2009)

Asu con este thread, aca todos somos sociologos expertos en chicha y huachaferia.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

El novio de la sirena grotesca de Chosica está plantado en el centro de la plaza de Bellavista domando un león

saludos


----------



## jos18g (Jun 20, 2008)

q asco el color de la piletauke:


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

*La diosa del sol chosicana y su fuente*

¡¡qué interesante monumento!! ... me imagino que es bastante querido por la comunidad chosicana porque está impecable: bien pintadito de celeste, las rejas con su esmalte blanco reluciente sin manchas de óxido, ningún papelito, nada de caca de palomas sobre las estatuas ni moho en las fuentes, etc; un anís de monumento.

Sobre gustos y colores .... no seamos tan ácidos en nuestras críticas, efectivamente somos un país chicha y guachafo, por eso tenemos ese concepto tan "diferente" de la estética :colgate:, a mi tampoco me gusta pero si a la gente de Chosica sí, pues bien por ellos


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Tyrone said:


> ¡¡qué interesante monumento!! ... me imagino que es bastante querido por la comunidad chosicana porque está impecable: bien pintadito de celeste, las rejas con su esmalte blanco reluciente sin manchas de óxido, ningún papelito, nada de caca de palomas sobre las estatuas ni moho en las fuentes, etc; un anís de monumento.
> 
> Sobre gustos y colores .... no seamos tan ácidos en nuestras críticas, efectivamente *somos un país chicha y guachafo, por eso tenemos ese concepto tan "diferente" de la estética *:colgate:, a mi tampoco me gusta pero si a la gente de Chosica sí, pues bien por ellos


Tyrone, no seas malo, no generalices, hay quienes tratamos de marcar la diferencia y no somos pocos.

saludos


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Tyrone, por favor, no generalices. Algunos, los menos, somos gente decente; de veras, papito...


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

*Yo aclaré que tampoco me gusta ...*

... y no soy yo quien generalizo ... basta con pasearse por Lima* o por cualquier ciudad del país, para ver cuál es el patrón estético que prima



cesium said:


> Tyrone, no seas malo, *no generalices*, hay quienes tratamos de marcar la diferencia y no somos pocos.
> 
> saludos





Limeñito said:


> Tyrone, por favor, *no generalices*. Algunos, los menos, somos gente decente; de veras, papito...



*aquí me refiero a la inmensa ciudad de Lima, que no sólo es la "Lima moderna" ni el centro histórico


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*En parte Tyrone tiene razón...*

lo de "huachafo y mal gusto" se potencia,porque como en el caso de Chosica,no es posible que en la Plaza Principal exista esa fuente,como no es posible que exista una fuente de mal gusto en la Plaza Principal de Bellavista en El Callao.. si fueran placitas de barrio,casi escondidas ó sólo frecuentadas por los vecinos cercanos,pues como que se justificaría en algo... pero exponer éstas fuentes sin nada temático relacionado al lugar ni nada que contribuya a incrementar el nivel cultural de los espectadores (salvo quizás excitarse por ciertas partes anatómicas expuestas),como que eso tiene un calificativo "mal gusto"... no sé si llamarlo "huachafo" a secas... porque "huachafo" si bien es en cierto modo sinónimo de "mal gusto",como que tiene también su variante "kitsch" de algo cómico ó grotesco... pero en éste caso,no veo lo grotesco sino el mal gusto y la mala idea de instalar éstas fuentes "ornamentales" en esas plazas tan céntricas e importantes...


----------



## Germinal (Nov 5, 2006)

Esa "estatua" de la plaza de Chosica entra en el ranking de los monumentos mas huachafos del Peru, lista bizarra integrada por interesantes exponentes como la sirena potona de Trujillo, el monumento a la maca en Huayre (Junin), el monumento al arbitro (Tumbes) o el siempre recordado monumento al carretillero ambulante de la no menos chicha Juliaca. :nuts:

Urgente ministerio de cultura para calificar los proyectos de "remodelacion" de las plazas de las ciudades peruanas.


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Sirena potona de trujillo? OMG.. asi se llama? jajaja tengo que ver esa huachafada.. :lol:*


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Germinal said:


> Esa "estatua" de la plaza de Chosica entra en el ranking de los monumentos mas huachafos del Peru, lista bizarra integrada por interesantes exponentes como la sirena potona de Trujillo, el monumento a la maca en Huayre (Junin), el monumento al arbitro (Tumbes) o el siempre recordado monumento al carretillero ambulante de la no menos chicha Juliaca. :nuts:
> 
> Urgente ministerio de cultura para calificar los proyectos de "remodelacion" de las plazas de las ciudades peruanas.


Te faltó el domador metrosexual de Bellavista, la anchoveta gigante de Ilo, el Alien de Marcona y el Manco Cápac con esteroides del aeropuerto de Juliaca :lol:


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Por favor, alguién podría postear las fotos de los mencionados monumentos, aparte del chuncho metrosexual de Bellavista no he visto a los otros

saludos


----------



## italianox (Oct 27, 2007)

Germinal said:


> Esa "estatua" de la plaza de Chosica entra en el ranking de los monumentos mas huachafos del Peru, lista bizarra integrada por interesantes exponentes como la sirena potona de Trujillo, el monumento a la maca en Huayre (Junin), el monumento al arbitro (Tumbes) o el siempre recordado monumento al carretillero ambulante de la no menos chicha Juliaca. :nuts:
> 
> Urgente ministerio de cultura para calificar los proyectos de "remodelacion" de las plazas de las ciudades peruanas.


A la sirena de Trujillo ya la cambiaron de lugar frente al mar a ver si la marea se la lleva:lol::lol:


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

*jajaja este thread esta perdiendo seriedad..que nombresitos ah..:lol:*


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Por favor !!! se los suplico !!! alguién podría por el amor de dios postear una foto del "alien de marcona" o del "monumento al árbitro en Tumbes" se los agradeceré.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Perú, país de estuatas y menumentos.


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Deberia haber un thread dedicado a todos ellos..jaja 
momumento al arbitro por dios donde estamos..!!!*


----------

